# new puppy alert



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Greetings, 

My name is Lua. I'll be posting for Emily for a while, since I am keeping her up at night and she's too tired to post herself. Maybe after some more coffee, she'll be able to catch up with me for some action shots.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Awe so cute! neat name.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks MCD! I really struggled with a name for a long time, but I think that Lua might stick. It means moon in portuguese and I chose it because she will be a little reflection of every minute of effort I put in to her.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

That is for sure. I spend a lot of time training and walking Dharma. Not to mention cleaning her ears and trying to cut toenails. She may become a show dog in the future as her breeder didn't get to keep a puppy from her litter. We will have to wait and see.
We chose 3 boy names and 3 girl names. One from each just ended up sticking. Luckily she looks like and acts like Dharma. We also had to find a name that all 3 of us could agree on. Not easy!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

That right there is a Dandy pants to me 

what a pup


----------

